# Mr. Cat's Plush Toys



## Mr. Cat (Apr 24, 2017)

Check the last few pages for most recent work and Animal Crossing plushies!!!

Original Character:


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 24, 2017)

Preview of Coco without arms, shirt, or facial features yet.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 24, 2017)

Link


----------



## A r i a n e (Apr 24, 2017)

OMG, I'm in love with your tiny Link! he's adorable *_____*


----------



## cIementine (Apr 24, 2017)

your link looks beautiful and your coco is coming along so well. i'm looking forward to seeing more of your work!! thank u for sharing


----------



## Pinkbell (Apr 24, 2017)

I love the link super cute!


----------



## Pearls (Apr 24, 2017)

Omg these are so cute!! :00 I love the link <3


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 24, 2017)

Omg I love these!! <3


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw, thanks everyone!


----------



## Franny (Apr 25, 2017)

omg, do you do commissions? these are adorable


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 25, 2017)

Spy said:


> omg, do you do commissions? these are adorable



Thank you! I'm definitely considering doing commissions, but because they take RLC to make and since they're an actual physical item that would need to be mailed, I will only accept RLC. I have a Paypal and an Etsy account if you're interested!

Edit: I would love to do more Animal Crossing deamies, but I'm usually down for making any character as long as it doesn't have too many colors or isn't insanely difficult. A normal amigurumi I would generally charge anywhere from $20-$30 depending on difficulty and cost of materials.

Pokeballs are $5.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 29, 2017)

Pokeball fidget ball


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 29, 2017)

Coco

(She needs a shirt. I didn't like the one I made out of felt, so I'm going to pick up materials to make her a shirt out of yarn eventually. That is why she doesn't have any spots on her belly like the rest of her body.)


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 10, 2017)

Yoshi. This is the first one I ever made, so I think it's a bit goofy looking.

I really need ideas for what to make next. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## A r i a n e (May 10, 2017)

!!! too cute for words. 
As for ideas, I always thought the Koroks from Legend of Zelda would make nice plushies ^^


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 11, 2017)

blathers or celeste would be cute!


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 21, 2017)

Bump

(Ps - thanks for your ideas, guys  )


----------



## A r i a n e (May 21, 2017)

Is your contest country limited?


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 21, 2017)

A r i a n e said:


> Is your contest country limited?



That's a good question.... I think I may only be able to do this within the U.S. and now I feel kinda bad


----------



## A r i a n e (May 21, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> That's a good question.... I think I may only be able to do this within the U.S. and now I feel kinda bad




Nah, don't feel bad. I figured but I thought I'd ask  I completely understand!


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 23, 2017)

Mini Marshal Preview (Unfinished - Needs ears, arms, and tail)

I'm going to make a few characters with rosie cheeks because I got a new blush colored pen.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2017)

So, so, sooo adorable!  Is he for sale?


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 23, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> So, so, sooo adorable!  Is he for sale?



I was planning on adding him my Etsy shop when he's finished. I usually price these at $20-25. I can alert you before I put him up for sale if you're interested.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 27, 2017)

Marshal the Squirrel (is adoptable on Etsy here https://www.etsy.com/listing/533495513/marshal-the-squirrel-amigurumi?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=marshal%20acnl&ref=sr_gallery_2)


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 28, 2017)

I think I always get crippling depression amd self doubt whenever I start one of these threads, lol


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2017)

that marshal is absolutely adorable


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 29, 2017)

pumpkins said:


> that marshal is absolutely adorable



Thank you!


----------



## starlite (May 29, 2017)

these are all so cute omg ;u;


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 3, 2017)

starlite said:


> these are all so cute omg ;u;



Thank you ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 200769

Rosie doesn't look much like Rosie yet, but she's in progress.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 9, 2017)

I don't know how I feel about this one...


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 11, 2017)

Hello, would you ever consider selling these? I would buy!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 11, 2017)

helenkeller said:


> Hello, would you ever consider selling these? I would buy!


Yes, actually the Animal rossing ones are for sale here!
https://www.etsy.com/shop/CottonStitchDreams?ref=s2-header-shopname

*I'm also always open to custom orders


----------



## helenkeller (Jun 12, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> Yes, actually the Animal rossing ones are for sale here!
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/CottonStitchDreams?ref=s2-header-shopname
> 
> *I'm also always open to custom orders



Honestly, if I get this job I have an interview for tomorrow, I will be ordering as soon as a couple of weeks from now. I'm going to book mark your etsy shop.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 13, 2017)

I had time today, so why not? I'm on such an Animal Crossing kick lately...

- - - Post Merge - - -



helenkeller said:


> Honestly, if I get this job I have an interview for tomorrow, I will be ordering as soon as a couple of weeks from now. I'm going to book mark your etsy shop.



I see, thank you! :3


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## mocha. (Nov 8, 2017)

you're so talented!
i'm not sure if you've ever played with tamagotchis but your coco looks a lot like a mametchi right now lol!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 8, 2017)

mocha. said:


> you're so talented!
> i'm not sure if you've ever played with tamagotchis but your coco looks a lot like a mametchi right now lol!



I love mametchi! Thank you very much


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 8, 2017)

I just found this thread and your work is so cute! For Christmas I want to ask my mom to buy me a plushie of one of my favorite ACNL villagers, but I don't want to ask you to make one for me (if you accepted of course) and then find out I can't buy it from you

keep up the good work though! I wish I had these types of skills lol


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 8, 2017)

Just wanted to pop in and say 2 things:
1. These are super cool
2. You started this thread on my birthday


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 9, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> I just found this thread and your work is so cute! For Christmas I want to ask my mom to buy me a plushie of one of my favorite ACNL villagers, but I don't want to ask you to make one for me (if you accepted of course) and then find out I can't buy it from you
> 
> keep up the good work though! I wish I had these types of skills lol



Awh, thank you! Just out of curiousity, what character would you like most?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Strawberryllama said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say 2 things:
> 1. These are super cool
> 2. You started this thread on my birthday



Thank you, lol!


----------



## Sophie23 (Nov 10, 2017)

Aww they're really really good , it's shame they're $ I only have ? 

but they're really good!


----------



## Kuroh (Nov 10, 2017)

Your plushies are amazing and so well-made! I love all of them!!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 10, 2017)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> Aww they're really really good , it's shame they're $ I only have ?
> 
> but they're really good!



Aw, I'm sorry. I'm pretty sure Etsy switches the currency over because I've had people from other countries order from me before. I just have it set to US only because the shipping is a pain to deal with.

But thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



umeiko said:


> Your plushies are amazing and so well-made! I love all of them!!



Thank you!!!

Wahh, I love your signature! haha


----------



## tae (Nov 10, 2017)

these are so so so cute, i love your KK slider DS charm so much. oh my goodness. <3


----------



## EloquentElixir (Nov 10, 2017)

If you take commissions I'd like to buy one from you!​


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 10, 2017)

tae said:


> these are so so so cute, i love your KK slider DS charm so much. oh my goodness. <3



Thank you! I sold that one, but I was sooo tempted to just keep it for myself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



EloquentElixir said:


> If you take commissions I'd like to buy one from you!​



I do! You can PM me and we can work something out


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 10, 2017)

These are adorable! You really have a talent for this. I'm always pretty amazed when people can be all crafty, and these genuinely look like they could be merchandise from the official site/store. Professional-quality work.

I'll have to subscribe to this thread. When I get paid, I may have to sneak back in here.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 11, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> These are adorable! You really have a talent for this. I'm always pretty amazed when people can be all crafty, and these genuinely look like they could be merchandise from the official site/store. Professional-quality work.
> 
> I'll have to subscribe to this thread. When I get paid, I may have to sneak back in here.



Really?? Aaah, thank you so much! I started doing this when Yoshi's Wooly World came out and I was like, "I think I can do that..." I was pretty bad at first, I definitely feel an improvement. Thank you ^_^


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 11, 2017)

Chibi Marshal


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 11, 2017)

Super adorable!!


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 12, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> Really?? Aaah, thank you so much! I started doing this when Yoshi's Wooly World came out and I was like, "I think I can do that..." I was pretty bad at first, I definitely feel an improvement. Thank you ^_^



Yeah like the stitches look consistent and not too loose or too tight. they’re really great quality and that Marshall one is adorable!!


----------



## dedenne (Nov 12, 2017)

Aaaaaaa so cute!


----------



## Lorrai (Nov 12, 2017)

Cute plushies! Faved your shop. OuO


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2017)

These are so amazing! Keep up the good work!


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 12, 2017)

These are so cute. Especially Marshall! I used to crochet a lot, so seeing someone else's hard work is great.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 13, 2017)

Goodness! Thank you so much, everybody! And it makes me happy to see that other people who know how to crochet like my work too ♡


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Nov 13, 2017)

How about a tiny Mimikyu?


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 14, 2017)

ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> How about a tiny Mimikyu?



Probably not because it's been done sooo many times before, check those out! (that's why I really like doing Animal Crossing ones, not many people do those for some reason).


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 14, 2017)

hi again lol! I forgot I made a post here and you responded to what I said and I didn't reply so I hope you didn't think that was rude 

The villager I had in mind was Cole or Julian


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 15, 2017)

SpookyMemes said:


> hi again lol! I forgot I made a post here and you responded to what I said and I didn't reply so I hope you didn't think that was rude
> 
> The villager I had in mind was Cole or Julian



Nope, you're good! Sometimes I even forget to respond to my own threads. I can definitely do Cole or Julian (Cole would be easiet), but no pressure to order, I'm just letting you know I can do those.

If you were to order, please keep in mind that I may have to turn orders down in December if people decide to order all at once for Christmas. I have a limited amount of time to make these and need to be sure I can get things sent out in time for Christmas. It's best to order early. I've had a few people say things about Christmas presents that haven't responded, so I'm not really sure what's going on. Again, no pressure to order at all, I'm just trying to give people a heads up.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 19, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


>



He's so cute! And the bell bag is adorable as well!


----------



## dedenne (Nov 19, 2017)

Adorable!!!!!111


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 19, 2017)

Love that! <3 When I have the cash, I’ll have to order my mayor and/or a villager or two from you if you’re still taking orders.

Thank you so much for sharing this with us! It’s really sweet to see what you can do with crochet and a love for AC lol


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you, everyone!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> Love that! <3 When I have the cash, I’ll have to order my mayor and/or a villager or two from you if you’re still taking orders.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this with us! It’s really sweet to see what you can do with crochet and a love for AC lol



Yass! I'm always open to orders. My shop has been open for about a year now and I also hardly ever get orders. I still haven't gotten any recently, so I have plenty of time and love getting orders.

Thank you very much 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> Love that! <3 When I have the cash, I?ll have to order my mayor and/or a villager or two from you if you?re still taking orders.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this with us! It?s really sweet to see what you can do with crochet and a love for AC lol



Yass! I'm always open to orders. My shop has been open for about a year now and I also hardly ever get orders. I still haven't gotten any recently, so I have plenty of time and love getting orders.

Thank you very much


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> Yass! I'm always open to orders. My shop has been open for about a year now and I also hardly ever get orders. I still haven't gotten any recently, so I have plenty of time and love getting orders.
> 
> Thank you very much



Where is your shop located?? So I can bookmark it. ;v;


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 25, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Where is your shop located?? So I can bookmark it. ;v;



Right here:
http://etsy.me/2i4n0B2


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 28, 2017)

Taking requests


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 28, 2017)

requests? um, idk if it'd be difficult or not but maybe celia? she's the best eagle lmaoo


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 28, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> requests? um, idk if it'd be difficult or not but maybe celia? she's the best eagle lmaoo



Agreed, but I think I'm too lazy right now to make an Eagle. lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 28, 2017)

What about Lily the frog? I've always thought she was adorable, but my interest in her and Maggie the pig have been revived due to Pocket Camp lol.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 28, 2017)

Molang inspired charm. I thought it would be easy, but these small things take me all day to make. Bleh.


----------



## Byebi (Nov 28, 2017)

this is such a quality thread oh gosh... definitely worth considering commissioning something from you in the future! (spent too much this month waaaah)

did you ever finish that coco? I'm curious of how the shirt turned out!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 29, 2017)

Byebi said:


> this is such a quality thread oh gosh... definitely worth considering commissioning something from you in the future! (spent too much this month waaaah)
> 
> did you ever finish that coco? I'm curious of how the shirt turned out!



I bought all of the colors for the shirt, but it was a birthday present for my 2 year old and I was too busy to finish it in time, so I gave it to him without the shirt and then he wouldn't give it back so I could fit the shirt. She eneded up in puddles and dirt too, so I just sort of gave up on that one. Lol. My next charm will be Coco (I took a poll on another site, they picked Coco) and I'll use the colors for her shirt then.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Nov 29, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> What about Lily the frog? I've always thought she was adorable, but my interest in her and Maggie the pig have been revived due to Pocket Camp lol.



Okay, I think I will DEFINITELY do Lily because that would give me a reason to buy some mint colored yarn that I've been debating getting for months but didn't know what I'd actually use it for. I'm gonna DO IT! lol


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 2, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 7, 2017)

Flurry


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 8, 2017)

If anybody wants to check out my shop now or commission, that would be awesome. I want to get my toddler one more present for Christmas, I was only able to buy him one small thing so far...

http://etsy.me/2A4H6Pb


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 8, 2017)

Next I will be posting Gabi, then possibly Lily.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Gabi the Bunny Commission


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2017)

Would you be able to do little crochet accessories to go with a commission? I know you've so far done "true to character" outfits on the villagers but I would love to get one in a little Halloween outfit with a witchy hat!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 11, 2017)

Says somebody commented, but for some reason I can't see anything past my last post.


----------



## Polymathema (Dec 11, 2017)

The forums have been glitchy lately, KaydeeKrunk was asking you:



> Would you be able to do little crochet accessories to go with a commission? I know you've so far done "true to character" outfits on the villagers but I would love to get one in a little Halloween outfit with a witchy hat!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 11, 2017)

Polymathema said:


> The forums have been glitchy lately, KaydeeKrunk was asking you:



Thank you so very much! And to answer the question, I could do that, but it might be a little more pricey with accessories. Feel free to message me and we can work something out if you're interested


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 11, 2017)

What is your etsy? I would love to buy one!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 11, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Would you be able to do little crochet accessories to go with a commission? I know you've so far done "true to character" outfits on the villagers but I would love to get one in a little Halloween outfit with a witchy hat!



I can see it now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayordaisy said:


> What is your etsy? I would love to buy one!



This is what is available at the moment! 

Shop: http://etsy.me/2jwH1kz


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 11, 2017)

Checked it out and the coco is so cuteeeee!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 11, 2017)

Ahh, thank you very much!! A lot of people seem to really like her


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 11, 2017)

I love all the rabbit villagers but I gotta say, cole is my all time favourite


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 11, 2017)

Mayordaisy said:


> I love all the rabbit villagers but I gotta say, cole is my all time favourite



If you ever want me to make him sometime, I can. He actually looks like a lot of fun to make!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 17, 2017)

Lily!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Dec 23, 2017)

(Comment removed, issue was resolved)

And thank you Dedenne2 for the kind wishes <3


----------



## dedenne (Dec 23, 2017)

Mr. Cat said:


> If anybody out there has been interested in buying, now would be a great time because my partner is in debt because he had $4 in his account and Pandora took out like $5 and it went $1 under, so we're currenly facing owing over $100 in overdraft charges. All the money I made from my last orders went toward getting food and bills, now we now have nothing but debt. His job doesn't start until next month, so uh... just something to keep in mind. I know there aren't many options right now because a lot of things were sold, but commissions are also an option. Thanks for looking!



Oh no! I really hope he gets out of debt very soon!
sadly i dont have the ability to buy, but if i did i would!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 9, 2018)

It's been a while. Here's Stitches and Marshal!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 9, 2018)

Holy carp they're all beautiful


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 9, 2018)

Wow! These are so beautifully crafted and adorable! I _need_ that Lily plush. Like now.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 15, 2018)

Ketchup Plushie Charm


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2018)

they're all super cute 0 v0
(thinking of commissioning you when I have more muns lol)


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 15, 2018)

@PunchyDaHufflepuff and pinkcotton:
Thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oy, thanks


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Jan 15, 2018)

Oml Ketchup! One of the cutest little ducks; youre so talented!


----------



## Imbri (Jan 16, 2018)

These are adorable! You've really done a fantastic job of making them look like their game versions. I've bookmarked your Etsy site and may have to hit you up for a commission.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 19, 2018)

Imbri said:


> These are adorable! You've really done a fantastic job of making them look like their game versions. I've bookmarked your Etsy site and may have to hit you up for a commission.



Awesome, thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



CupcakeFrappe said:


> Oml Ketchup! One of the cutest little ducks; youre so talented!



Aw, thank you. The eyes were bugging me on Ketchup so I gave her bigger eyelash curls. Though I forgot to take a picture before I taped her up in her shipping box. I was stressing so much thinking it wasn't good enough, so thank you!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 20, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> View attachment 213573
> View attachment 213574
> It's been a while. Here's Stitches and Marshal!



I am forever going to see Marshal's mouth as a mustache from here on out! I love how you blush the cheeks, so adorable!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 20, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I am forever going to see Marshal's mouth as a mustache from here on out! I love how you blush the cheeks, so adorable!



Lol, omg! Me too now... hahaha!

And yeah, I really wanted to try that out! I actually keep going back to Marshal just because I want to try different cheek techniques! I'm not sure if anybody else is white with pink cheeks.

Edit: Lucy, Chrissy, Diana, Tia, Felicity, Willow, Francine, and probably many more do... I just suck at thinking up new animals. There are so many, but Marshal's cheeks are HUGE

I really want to do a Francine/Chrissy pair now when I'm able to purchase new yarn...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 21, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> Lol, omg! Me too now... hahaha!
> 
> And yeah, I really wanted to try that out! I actually keep going back to Marshal just because I want to try different cheek techniques! I'm not sure if anybody else is white with pink cheeks.
> 
> ...



A Chrissy and Francine would be adorable! I reckon the polka dots would make them more challenging though! =O


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 21, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> A Chrissy and Francine would be adorable! I reckon the polka dots would make them more challenging though! =O



Nah, not hard at all! Maybe just a tad bit more time consuming, but it would be worth it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 22, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> Nah, not hard at all! Maybe just a tad bit more time consuming, but it would be worth it



Too true! They'll make a fine pair, and I'm sure a ton of people would want them as well. You've got quite the talent, I would never have the patience or finger strength to do these.


----------



## Byebi (Jan 22, 2018)

eee that ketchup is so cute!! T_T
would you be open for commissions sometime next month? also can you do non-villager characters like humans and such?


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 22, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Too true! They'll make a fine pair, and I'm sure a ton of people would want them as well. You've got quite the talent, I would never have the patience or finger strength to do these.



Aww, thank you! I struggle with the patience thing sometimes. I feel like I should be charging twice as much money with the amount of time that it takes me, but I want to stay affordable D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Byebi said:


> eee that ketchup is so cute!! T_T
> would you be open for commissions sometime next month? also can you do non-villager characters like humans and such?



Thanks! :3 Yeah, I should definitely be open for commissions next month! And yes, I usually can do those and it would be fun to switch it up from doing animals.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 22, 2018)

Punchy!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 22, 2018)

HOLY CRAP I LOVE THAT


----------



## Byebi (Jan 23, 2018)

AAAAAA cutest little baby ...
May i ask what your rates are for commissions??


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jan 23, 2018)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> HOLY CRAP I LOVE THAT



Yay, Punchy fan approved <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Byebi said:


> AAAAAA cutest little baby ...
> May i ask what your rates are for commissions??



Aww, thanks!

I'm incredibly flexible with prices, but here's a general guideline:
Keychain Plush Size- $20
Small Plush (around 4-6" tall)- $30
Medium Plush (around 6-8" tall)- $40
Large Plush (8" and over)- $45+

But this really depends on a lot of factors, like detail, time it takes to make, number of colors, and difficulty. I try my best to work things out with people by how much they're able to spend.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 6, 2018)

I have not been updating... most of these are pretty old and I've been struggling to do anything because of winter and being in pain. I closed my commissions and yeah... have been pretty inactive.


----------



## LuxxyLuxx (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> View attachment 214893
> 
> I have not been updating... most of these are pretty old and I've been struggling to do anything because of winter and being in pain. I closed my commissions and yeah... have been pretty inactive.



Do you have an etsy shop?


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 6, 2018)

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Do you have an etsy shop?



I do, but it is currently inactive. I plan to take decent pictures and add about 6 animals to my shop when the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Mar 31, 2018)

My Mae Bae <3

(Mae Borowski from Night in the Woods)


----------



## Histeland85 (Apr 2, 2018)

wowthose are so adorable


----------



## r a t (Apr 3, 2018)

I love all of these, they're amazing, you're amazing!!!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you both so much


----------



## Maria Komi. (Apr 7, 2018)

I LOVE NITW AND ZELDA SO MUCH-YOUR MAE AND LINK are so GOOOOOD


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 15, 2018)

Tangy with a tangerine


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 18, 2018)

Maria Komi. said:


> I LOVE NITW AND ZELDA SO MUCH-YOUR MAE AND LINK are so GOOOOOD



Thank you so much <3 And you have good taste in games


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 20, 2018)

Boop


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 17, 2018)

Goat Fairy


----------



## dedenne (May 17, 2018)

aaa SO CUTE!

- - - Post Merge - - -

why do i always say the same thing lol;-;

anyway these are addoorraabbleee!!


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 18, 2018)

Dedenne2 said:


> aaa SO CUTE!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thank you! I appreciate you always coming back to take a look


----------



## Kamzitty (May 19, 2018)

That goat fairy is just too precious <3 what an adorable creation


----------



## Valzed (May 19, 2018)

How have I never found this thread before?! Your plushies are adorable! Plus your craftsmanship is amazing! I crochet for fun and I love seeing the work of truly talented crocheters. I also just faved your Etsy store. I so want a plush of Molly and I can't find a really nice one. When you're open again for commissions please let me know. Love these!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 21, 2018)

These are breathtaking, would you ever do commissions for them?


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 25, 2018)

Massive Dump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Kammm: Thank you!!!

@Valzed: Probably because this thread is a total mess, ahahah. Thank you, I always get so happy when fellow crocheters like my work, it's like the ultimate compliment! Thank you for favoriting my shop and my commissions are now open again as well. They've been closed for months and months and months!

@pawpatrolbab: Thank you!!! I have done commissions in the past and I am willing to do them again.


----------



## Valzed (Jul 25, 2018)

Look at that group of cuties! OMGosh, I want to dive into those last 2 pics and cuddle everyone. That Katie is ADORBS! I love Katie anyway but that is a great version of her. Thank you for sharing these!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 25, 2018)

Wow, Frank looks really nice. I love eagle villagers and you did him perfectly.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 25, 2018)

having issues repsonding

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> Wow, Frank looks really nice. I love eagle villagers and you did him perfectly.



Thank you! He took like an entire month of off and on work to make, it was pretty difficult to figure out how to make all of his pieces and put them together. I'm glad you like him 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> Look at that group of cuties! OMGosh, I want to dive into those last 2 pics and cuddle everyone. That Katie is ADORBS! I love Katie anyway but that is a great version of her. Thank you for sharing these!



Thank you! The last two pictures were actually an accident and I apparently can't delete them on mobile, haha. I'm glad you enjoy them though! Thank you for all of the compliments <3


----------



## Valzed (Jul 25, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> having issues repsonding
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



They were a happy accident! lol! A lot of people seem to have trouble on mobile. I think I'm lucky my phone won't let me come on here so I use my laptop. Thank you!


----------



## moonchu (Jul 25, 2018)

i saw your earlier posts and was impressed, but i'm even more blown away by the recent ones! the amount of time this must have taken. i tried to learn amigurumi but could only make balls. . . lmaooo so this is fantastic.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 28, 2018)

moonchu said:


> i saw your earlier posts and was impressed, but i'm even more blown away by the recent ones! the amount of time this must have taken. i tried to learn amigurumi but could only make balls. . . lmaooo so this is fantastic.



Thank you! Lol! Balls are a great way to start though! That's how I started. It does take sooooo much time to even make one, but it's worth it to improve. I look back at the first ones I posted and can't stand it, haha. I've definitely improved a lot since I first started.


----------



## Valzed (Jul 28, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> @Valzed: Probably because this thread is a total mess, ahahah. Thank you, I always get so happy when fellow crocheters like my work, it's like the ultimate compliment! Thank you for favoriting my shop and my commissions are now open again as well. They've been closed for months and months and months!



Your work is top notch! OMGosh, I'm saving up as of today to order a Molly commission from you! I'll check on Etsy to see about how much I need to stash away. Woo hoo! It's understandable to not take commissions for a spell. Even if you have fun creating everyone needs some down time now & then.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 29, 2018)

Valzed said:


> Your work is top notch! OMGosh, I'm saving up as of today to order a Molly commission from you! I'll check on Etsy to see about how much I need to stash away. Woo hoo! It's understandable to not take commissions for a spell. Even if you have fun creating everyone needs some down time now & then.



I need something new to do and Molly is so cute! If you let me know what size you'd like I can let you know about how much it will cost. I can work on it and reserve it for you, with no obligation to actually buy it if you would choose not to. I just really want to make a new type of animal


----------



## Valzed (Jul 30, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> I need something new to do and Molly is so cute! If you let me know what size you'd like I can let you know about how much it will cost. I can work on it and reserve it for you, with no obligation to actually buy it if you would choose not to. I just really want to make a new type of animal



I'm so sorry I didn't reply sooner. We were meeting with contractors to get estimates for some work we need done. 

I understand wanting a new challenge in crocheting. Right now I'm crocheting a hammock for our rats' cage. It's not too challenging but it's something new. 

Oh my goodness! It's so nice of you to offer to reserve Molly for me!! Let's see... I have licensed 6 inch Isabelle and K.K. plushies so I think a 6 inch Molly would look great with them - unless that size would be too hard because it's small. Then I'd say whatever you'd feel comfortable doing. I will definitely want her - no worries. I'll start saving as soon as I here back from you. Thank you so, so much!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Aug 1, 2018)

Valzed said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't reply sooner. We were meeting with contractors to get estimates for some work we need done.
> 
> I understand wanting a new challenge in crocheting. Right now I'm crocheting a hammock for our rats' cage. It's not too challenging but it's something new.
> 
> Oh my goodness! It's so nice of you to offer to reserve Molly for me!! Let's see... I have licensed 6 inch Isabelle and K.K. plushies so I think a 6 inch Molly would look great with them - unless that size would be too hard because it's small. Then I'd say whatever you'd feel comfortable doing. I will definitely want her - no worries. I'll start saving as soon as I here back from you. Thank you so, so much!



It's all good! It took me days to reply back, haha.

Awww, a hammock for the rat cage, that's so adorable! I WILL get rats again somebody and I'm gonna have to do that too... I should actually make one of those for my little toddler's collection of Nintendo plushies. Great idea!

Yeah, I can try to get it to be about 6"! Smaller can be a bit harder sometimes, but since it's less material I only charge about $30 for something like that (with free shipping if you live in the US). I'm making a gift for a little girl right now and will start on Molly when I'm done with that 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't reply sooner. We were meeting with contractors to get estimates for some work we need done.
> 
> I understand wanting a new challenge in crocheting. Right now I'm crocheting a hammock for our rats' cage. It's not too challenging but it's something new.
> 
> Oh my goodness! It's so nice of you to offer to reserve Molly for me!! Let's see... I have licensed 6 inch Isabelle and K.K. plushies so I think a 6 inch Molly would look great with them - unless that size would be too hard because it's small. Then I'd say whatever you'd feel comfortable doing. I will definitely want her - no worries. I'll start saving as soon as I here back from you. Thank you so, so much!



It's all good! It took me days to reply back, haha.

Awww, a hammock for the rat cage, that's so adorable! I WILL get rats again somebody and I'm gonna have to do that too... I should actually make one of those for my little toddler's collection of Nintendo plushies. Great idea!

Yeah, I can try to get it to be about 6"! Smaller can be a bit harder sometimes, but since it's less material I only charge about $30 for something like that (with free shipping if you live in the US). I'm making a gift for a little girl right now and will start on Molly when I'm done with that


----------



## Valzed (Aug 1, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> It's all good! It took me days to reply back, haha.
> 
> Awww, a hammock for the rat cage, that's so adorable! I WILL get rats again somebody and I'm gonna have to do that too... I should actually make one of those for my little toddler's collection of Nintendo plushies. Great idea!
> 
> Yeah, I can try to get it to be about 6"! Smaller can be a bit harder sometimes, but since it's less material I only charge about $30 for something like that (with free shipping if you live in the US). I'm making a gift for a little girl right now and will start on Molly when I'm done with that



Thank you for understanding! I don't mind waiting for a reply. I understand how rl can keep us busy.

Our two rats boys are big boys so normal size "small animal" hammocks aren't roomy enough. We tried a cat hammock but that was too big for the cage. I got fed up and decided to try to make one myself. This is actually a second one I'm making for them now. I hope you can have rats again some day. They're such little characters. A toy hammock is an excellent idea! I bet your little one would think it's awesome! I've seen those nets they sell and didn't think they looked sturdy but a nicely crocheted hammock would work much better.

I don't want Molly to be a pain to make so if it would be easier if she was larger than 6" I'm fine with that. I can imagine how something smaller than 6" would be more difficult. I'll start saving with $30 in mind but like I said if you need to make her larger just let me know what the new total would be and I'll be happy to save it up. That's so nice of you to offer free shipping! I'm in the US so I really appreciate that. Aww! That's so sweet that you're making a gift for a little girl! I'm sure she'll love it! I'd love to see it when you're done if you're able to post pics of it. There's absolutely no rush. I'm more than happy to wait patiently. Plus I know everyone's creative process is different. 

I'm so grateful to you for even agreeing to create Molly for me. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mr. Cat (Aug 14, 2018)

@Valzed: Alright, so... I aimed for 6 inches and she's about 8 inches tall, but you can sit her down on her butt to make her 6 inches. Would you mind adding an extra $5 to the total because she turned out a bit big? If not, it's totally okay because I already said $30 and it's my fault for making her so big, haha.

She's not nearly done yet, but she is obviously coming along and should definitely be finished really soon. I can hold her for as long as you'd like.


----------



## Valzed (Aug 14, 2018)

Mr. Cat said:


> @Valzed: Alright, so... I aimed for 6 inches and she's about 8 inches tall, but you can sit her down on her butt to make her 6 inches. Would you mind adding an extra $5 to the total because she turned out a bit big? If not, it's totally okay because I already said $30 and it's my fault for making her so big, haha.
> 
> She's not nearly done yet, but she is obviously coming along and should definitely be finished really soon. I can hold her for as long as you'd like.
> 
> View attachment 219584



OMGosh, she's so cute already! I can absolutely add $5. I'm fine with her being 8". I'm so, so excited I'll finally be able to have a Molly plush! I love the pics! Thank you for sharing them! Thank you for creating her!


----------

